# جهل وتدليس سامي عامري على المسلمين وإدعاء وجود نبوة لنبي الإسلام في الإنجيل



## apostle.paul (30 يونيو 2012)

*ليس عيبا ان يكون انسان بسيطا جاهلا , لكن العيب ان يدعى الانسان العلم وهو اجهل الجاهلين


شخصية تتدعى " سامى عامرى " 
**أستاذ العقيدة والفرق والأديان في إحدى الجامعات الإسلاميّة عن بعد، وهو  متخصص في دراسات العهد الجديد والاستشراق التنصيري. درس في كليّة الحقوق  قبل أن يلتحق بدراسة الشريعة.

كل هذة الكلمات الرنانة تتدل على ان فى شرقنا العزيز الانسان مهما تعلم هو سيظل جاهل طيلة حياته وبالاخص حينما يكون ذلك مختصا بالدفاع عن ما يعتقده حتى ولو بالتدليس والكذب العلنى

لكى لا اطيل ملخص الموضوع
فى كتاب له اسمه " محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فى الكتب المقدسة " صفحة 143
ويمكن ان تقراه من هنا 

يقول " جاء فى انجيل يوحنا 15:1 فى التراجم العربية " **يوحنا شهد له و نادى قائلا هذا هو الذي قلت عنه ان الذي ياتي                  بعدي صار قدامي لانه كان قبلي "
النص على هذة الصورة " وهو الرسمى اليوم " يقرر بان يوحنا المعمدان قد بشر بالمسبح من بعده

افضل المخطوطات كالمخطوطة السينائية " القرن الرابع " والفاتيكانية " القرن الرابع " والمخطوطة الافرامية " القرن الخامس " والبرديات 66 و 75 " القرن الثالث " وكتابات اريجن كلها تقول " يوحنا شهد له ونادى هذا هو القائل ان الذى ياتى بعدى صار قدامى لانه كان قبلى " 
معنى الترجمة السابقة الموافقة لافضل المخطوطات ان المسيح لا يوحنا يبشر برسول ياتى بعده قد علم امره قبل بعثة المسيح وذاع بذلك خبره انه محمد "


انتهى...............

كبروا يا اخوة وبالمرة حضروا الكفن

يتبع................. 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (30 يونيو 2012)

*اولا لكى نسير بطريقة صحيحة ونقدية بعيدا عن زبالات الشرقيين ومنهم هذا المسمى سامرى عامرى

نبدأ بالنسخ النقدية 

كل النسخ النقدية - عدا نسخة ويستكوت وهورت - قد اقرت القراءة التقليدية التى فيها يشهد يوحنا ليسوع
وعلى راسها نسخة لجنة ال ubs


**Ἰωάννης μαρτυρεῖ περὶ αὐτοῦ καὶ κέκραγεν λέγων, Οὗτος ἦν ὃν εἶπον, Ὁ ὀπίσω μου ἐρχόμενος ἔμπροσθέν μου γέγονεν, ὅτι πρῶτός μου ἦν**ὃν εἶπον..................اون ايبون ......قلت عنه *

*ونظرا لتفاهه الامر لم تعترى النسخة اى اهتمام لهذة القراءة ولم تعلق عليه نظرا لتفاهتها وحسم الموضوع

وايضا نسخة نستل الاند وتقريبا كما قلت كل النسخ النقدية عدا ويستكوت


فالموضوع نقديا محسوم للقراءة التقليدية

لكن الكوارث بقة الاتية 

ان هذة الشخصية الجهولية تتدعى كذبا وزورا وبهتانا ان البردية 66 و 75 تشهد للقراءة الشاذة وهذا كذب وتدليس وقلة ادب 
لان كلا البرديتين الىل بيعتبروا اقدم برديات لانجيل يوحنا شهدوا للقراءة التقليدية " هذا الذى قلت عنه "
نص بردية 66 من كتاب كومفورت وساورد صورتها 
* *ϊωαννης μαρ*​ *τυρι περι αυτου και κ«ρ»εκραγεν﻿a﻿ λεγω[ν*​ *ουτος ην ον ειπον ο﻿b﻿ οπισω μου ερχο*​ *μενος εμπροσθεν μου γεγονεν ο*​ *τι πρωτος μου ην·*​ 



*




*​ ​ ​ ​ 


*ونص بردية 75 
* *15ϊωανης μαρτυρει περι αυτου*​ *και κεκραγε λεγων· ουτος ην ον̔ ειπον ο*​ *οπισω μου ερχομενος εμπροσθεν μου*​ *γεγονεν οτι πρωτος μου ην*​ *وكلاهما بيشهدوا للقراءة الصحيحة المسلمة وليس كما ادعى كذبا انهم بيشهدوا لقراءة مخالفة *​ 

*والغريبة انه وضع السينائية كشاهد للقراءة الشاذة فى حين ان الحقيقة ان السينائية شاهد للقرائتين وساضع الصورة لاثبت ذلك
فناسخ المخطوطة الاصلى كتب القراءة الاصلية ثم مسحها " وهشير بالسهم على اثار المسح " وبعدها اتى مصحح وكتب القراءة الصحيحة مرة اخرى 
والصورة امامك الان توضح ان القراءة الموجودة الان فى السينائية هى القراءة التقليدية " قلت عنه "
**



*​* 
وحتى لو نظرت للفاتكيانية ستجد التصحيح فيها واضح للقراءة الاولى
**



*​* ستجد المصحح وضع حرف النى فوق الاميكرون وصحح الاوميجا لاميكرون


فالفاتيكانية حتى موضوعة فى شواهد القراءة الاصلية الاولى بيد المصحح
راجع تعليقات فيلند فيلكر
 P66, P75, 01C2, A, BC2, D*, L, X, D, Q, Y, 0141, f1, f13,
33, 579, Maj, WHmg

ونختم بالمخطوطة السكندرية ايضا بها القراءة الاولى

**



*​* والترجمات الاتية " اللاتينية القديمة فى اقدم صورها , السريانية الكاترونية والبشيطا والسريانية الهيراقيلية والفلسطينية وكل الترجمات القبطية صعيدية وبحيرية والارمينية والجورجية والفلجاتا 


البرهان الخارجى ساحق للقراءة الاولى وحتى البرهان الداخلى ايضا ساحق للقراءة الاولى فمراجعة سياق الكلما نجد انه كله كلام يوحنا المعمدان عن شهادته ليسوع المسيح
وينقل لنا فيلند فيلكر فى تعليقاته ان قراءة الفاتيكانية لا معنى لها وسط الكلام 
**Zahn (Comm. Jo): "[the B reading] makes no sense"*
* وحتى اوريجانوس يعرف القراءتين لكن موضوع اوريجانوس ساجله لموضوع اخر

الامر لا يتوقف عند ذلك فقط.........

بل لو كان هذا الرجل يملك ذرة عقل لكان قرأ ان شهادة المعمدان بنفس الكلمات قد كررت فى العدد 30 من نفس الاصحاح
* *29 وفي الغد نظر يوحنا يسوع مقبلا اليه فقال هوذا حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم.*​ *30 هذا هو الذي قلت عنه يأتي بعدي رجل صار قدامي لانه كان قبلي.*​ 


*فرجع واكد ان يسوع حمل الله هو هذا الذى قال عنه ان ياتى بعده لكنه قبله
والجدير بالذكر ان هذا النص لا اختلاف نصى عليه اطلاقا 
فالنص بحاله فى كل النسخ النقدية بدون قراءات
على سبيل المثال نسخة ubs
**οὗτός ἐστιν ὑπὲρ οὗ ἐγὼ εἶπον, Ὀπίσω μου ἔρχεται ἀνὴρ ὃς ἔμπροσθέν μου γέγονεν, ὅτι πρῶτός μου ἦν
**هوتوس ايستين هيبير اوى ايجو ايبون .
*​*هذا هو الذى قلت عنه*
*بردية 66
* *ουτος εστιν υ❏*​ *περ ου εγω ειπον οπισω μου ερχ̣ε̣τ̣α̣ι̣*​ 
​ 
*وصورتها*





​*بردية 75
* *ουτος εστιν ϋ*​ *περ ου εγω ειπον οπισω μου ερχεται*​ *ανηρ ος εμπροσθεν μου γεγονεν οτι*​ *πρωτος μου ἡν*· ​ ​ 


*صورتها






وحتى السينائية تشهد بان ذلك شهادة المعمدان عن يسوع
*



*
واخيرا نفس الفاتيكانية التى كتب بها الناسخ الاصلى هذا الذى قال فى العدد 15  فى العدد 30 يشهد للشهادة الصحيحة ان ذلك هو كلام المعمدان عن يسوع متفقا مع القراءة المسلمة  *





​


----------



## apostle.paul (30 يونيو 2012)

*اخطاء معلوماتية عن تاريخ البرديات وجهالات لاهوتية لا يقع فيها اطفال

اولا /
** كما اثبتنا كذبه فى ان البرديتين 66 و 75 قد ذكروا القراة الشاذة وكتب بين قوسين " من القرن الثالث "
ودا خطأ معلوماتى 
بردية 66 من النصف الاول من القرن الثانى وليس من القرن الثالث تقريبا فى زمن بردية  52
حسب اخر تحديث لزمنها حيث قال العالم ترنر انها ترجع للقرن الثالث واتى هناجر وبعد دراستها ارجعها للنصف الاول من القرن الثانى
**Hunger, founder of the Vienna Institute of Papyrology, redated P66 to the first half of the second century (a.d. 100–150).﻿3﻿ Hunger contends that P66 must be dated to the same period as P52 (P. Rylands 457), which is dated 110–125, and the Egerton Gospel (ca. 130–150). This means that P66 should not be dated later than 150. Hunger based his readjustment on the many similarities (especially in theconnecting letters, i.e., ligatures) between P66 and manu******s dated to the late first and early second century. He cites many manu******s in the article in which he makes this assessment.*​ *3 Herbert Hunger, “Zur Datierung des Papyrus Bodmer II (P66),” Anzeiger der österreichischen Akademie der Wissenschaften, phil.-hist. Klasse, no. 4 (1960), 12–23.*​ *Comfort, Philip Wesley ;   Barrett, David P.: The Text of the Earliest New Testament Greek Manu******s. A corrected, enlarged ed. of The complete text of the earliest New Testament manu******s. Wheaton, Ill. : Tyndale House, 2001, S. 376*​






*ثانيا/*
*لو تغاضينا عن الجزء الاول من الكلام تماما ومين قائله الجزء الثانى يقول " ان الذى ياتى بعدى صار قدامى لانه كان قبلى "

وهذا الامر الذى وقف كمرارة فى حلقه كمدلس 
كيف يكون الشخصية العربية اللى هو مؤمن بيها اللى اسمها محمد كان قبل يسوع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

فقال بلغة بهلوانية لا يقلها اطفال لديهم اعاقة فكرية
*


> *يبشر برسول ياتى بعده قد علم امره قبل بعثة المسيح وذاع بذلك خبره انه محمد*


*ولنا هنا وقفة كبيرة لنعلم الاخوة الاحباء المسلمين ان لا يمارسوا انواع الدجل والشعوذة والنصب على عقول الغلابة ويصبحوا كالفريسيين لا دخلوا ولا جعلوا الداخلين يدخلون

اولا بنظرة سريعة للنص اليونانى
**ιωαννης μαρτυρει περι αυτου και κεκραγεν λεγων ουτος ην ον ειπον ο οπισω μου ερχομενος εμπροσθεν μου γεγονεν οτι πρωτος μου ην*​ 



* كلمة **ην هى فعل الكينونة الذى وصف بها هذا المبشر به 
فهو قبلما ان ياتى كان موجودا 
وتوصيفه بالكينونة المسبقة لوجوده على الارض لا ينطبق باى حال من الاحوال على رسول الاسلام لان محمد لم يكن موجودا بكينونة حقيقة قبلما ان يكون


معنى الكلمة من القاموس 
**εἰμί inf. εἶναι; impf. mid. ἤμην; fut. mid. ἔσομαι; I. as a predicate be, relating to what exists; (1) to denote God’s existence (HE 11.6); ὁ ὤν the one who is, exists (RV 1.4); (2) to denote Christ’s self-designation of himself ἐγώ εἰ. I am (JN 8.58); (3) to denote temporal existence live (MT 23.30); (4) to denote a sojourn in a place stay, reside (MT 2.13); *​ 
*Friberg, Timothy ;  Friberg, Barbara ;   Miller, Neva F.: Analytical Lexicon of the Greek New Testament. Grand Rapids, Mich. : Baker Books, 2000 (Baker's Greek New Testament Library 4), S. 131*
​ *
*
*فهذا المبشر به له كينونة **existence حقيقة قبلما ان ياتى للارض

هل رسول الاسلام كان له كينونة حقيقة قبلما ان ياتى ب6 قرون لكى يقول عنه شخص لانه كاااااااااااااااااااان قبلى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

انه الهوس والمرض العقلى الذى اصاب جموع هذة الامة وجعلهم يهذون 

ونستعرض سويا اقوال بعض العلماء
**for he was before me—in existence; “His goings forth being from of old, from everlasting” (Mic 5:2).*​ *Jamieson, Robert ;  Fausset, A. R. ;  Fausset, A. R. ;  Brown, David ;   Brown, David: A Commentary, Critical and Explanatory, on the Old and New Testaments. Oak Harbor, WA : Logos Research Systems, Inc., 1997, S. Jn 1:15*​







*Was before me.] Speaking by the prophets, and warning your fathers to repent and return to God, as I now warn you;for he was before me-he was from eternity, and from him I have derived both my being and my ministry.*​ *Clarke, Adam: Clarke's Commentary: John. electronic ed. Albany, OR : Ages Software, 1999 (Logos Library System; Clarke's Commentaries), S. Jn 1:15*
​ 



*
The preexistence of the Word is confirmed by the testimony of John the Baptist: “He was before me.” John the Baptist is referring to both temporal and existential supremacy here*​ *Wilkin, Robert N.: The Gospel According to John. In: Wilkin, Robert N. (Hrsg.): The Grace New Testament Commentary. Denton, TX : Grace Evangelical Society, 2010, S. 363*

​ *انه يسوع الكلمة الذى كان فى البدء عند الله الذى كان قبل يوحنا كائنا قبل كل الدهور وصار امامه فى النبوة كانسان هذا الذى لا يستحق اعظم مواليد النساء ان يحل سيور حذاءه *

*يكفى ذلك فالموضوع منهار من اساسه..........*​


----------



## apostle.paul (1 يوليو 2012)

*...............................................*​


----------



## أَمَة (1 يوليو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *ولنا هنا وقفة كبيرة لنعلم الاخوة الاحباء المسلمين ان لا يمارسوا انواع الدجل والشعوذة والنصب على عقول الغلابة **ويصبحوا كالفريسيين لا دخلوا ولا جعلوا الداخلين يدخلون  *​




صدقت القول...
خطية الغلابة برقبتهم يوم القيامة والدينونة العامة، يوم سيقفون أمام المسيح الديان.​ 


apostle.paul قال:


> *فهذا المبشر به له كينونة **existence حقيقة قبلما ان ياتى للارض*​
> 
> 
> 
> ​*هل رسول الاسلام كان له كينونة حقيقة قبلما ان ياتى ب6 قرون لكى يقول عنه شخص لانه كاااااااااااااااااااان قبلى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *​​



 
​
هو الحماس المُسْكِر الذي يجعل المرء يهذي و لا يعلم ماذا يقول. ​



apostle.paul قال:


> *يكفى ذلك فالموضوع منهار من اساسه..........*​


 
هذا الموضوع فقط هو المنهار!!!


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (1 يوليو 2012)

> بل لو كان هذا الرجل يملك ذرة عقل لكان قرأ ان شهادة المعمدان بنفس الكلمات قد كررت فى العدد 30 من نفس الاصحاح
> 29 وفي الغد نظر يوحنا يسوع مقبلا اليه فقال هوذا حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم.
> 30 هذا هو الذي قلت عنه يأتي بعدي رجل صار قدامي لانه كان قبلي.



Opps !!​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (1 يوليو 2012)

لا يوجد نبؤة لنبى المسلمين فى الانجيل بل على العكس اثبت الكتاب المقدس ظهور انبياء كذبة


----------



## apostle.paul (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*فى كتاب لنفس الشخصية المذكورة اعلاه عامله عن دعوى اقتباس الاسلام من الكتاب السابقة
والحقيقة انها دعوى سرقة الاسلام من سابقيه وليس اقتباس 
المهم ان 80 فى المية من الكتاب نقد فى المسيحية وهذا هو حال كل كتاب هذة الامة الفاشلة بيملوا الفراغ الفكرى والثقافى لديهم بعرض اى شئ عن المسيحية فى الرد على تفاهات دينهم 
المهم يعرف القاصى والدانى من لديه ذرة علم فى دراسة تاريخ الهرطقات المسيحية وقراءة تفاسير المسلمين حول النص اليتيم اللى بيتكلم عن صلب المسيح
ان النص القرانى ماهو الا نص غنوصى بحت ومش محتاجة فذلكة ولا عبقرية علشان تتيقن من ذلك
لكن الاخ " سامى " الشطور عارف " النصيبة " الزرقا ومش عارف يهرتل يقول ايه فعايز يدارى " النصيبة " باى هرتلة ويخلع من الكارثة 

اولا بيتسال طفلنا العزيز فى كتابه الهزيل ويقول

*


> *لا يوجد دليل مادى واحد على شيوع الفرق الغنوصية او اناجيلها فى الجزيرة العربية*


*
وقبل ان ارد على هذة الهرتلة تاريخيا 

طرق تداول المعلومات فى العالم القديم وخصوصا بيئات الشرق مكنش بالدرجة الاولى مكتوبة لكنها بتتداول الاساطير عن طريق الانتقال الشفوى 


فمن السذاجة والطفولية ان تهرب من كوارث اسلامك بانك ترمى كلام عايم وساذج وتقول " ملقناش انجيل غنوصى فى جزيرة العرب "


ثانيا جواد العلى فى المفصل فى تاريخ العرب اقر بان هناك فرق نصرانية كان لها وجود فى جزيرة العرب ومنهم الابيونين







ونفس جواد على قال لنا ما هى ملخص عقائد الابيونين المنتشرة بين المسيحين النصارى فى جزيرة العرب







**1-المسيح بشر مثلنا
2-امتاز على الناس بنبوته وارسالية الله اليه 
3-هو رسوله ولسانه الناطق
4-نبى كالانبياء الذين سبقوه
5-امنوا بعضهم بعقيدة الميلاد العذراوى للمسيح
6-انكروا الصلب المعروف وذهبوا لفكرة الشبيه وان الذى صلب ليس هو المسيح حقا 
7- انكروا رسولية القديس بولس 



فتقريبا 100 % من عقائدك الاسلامية عن شخصية ذلك المسمى عيسى هى ما نادى بيه النصارى الابيونين فى شبه الجزيرة العربية



فلماذا الجهل يا عزيزى وانت تعلم علم اليقين بان تتبعه هرطوقى من هراطقة جزيرة العرب

طبعا هو هرب كعادة كل المسلمين الفشلة من تضرب اقوال المفسرين الى القول بانها اسرائيليات 

الحقيقة ان لولا غموض النص وانه نص عقيم لا يقدم اى معلومة ما لجأ مفرسينك الى هذا الكم من التخبط فى تفسيره

فلا نعلم يعنى ايه شبه لهم 

ولا نعلم كيف رفعه وهل حتى صلب ام لم يصلب 

فلم يقدم هذا النص الغامض اى شئ فى اى شئ فهذة ليست ميزة لكن انها كارثة ان تقرا نص غامض لا يصلح للفهم ويمكن تاويله بالف طريقة وطريقة


اما عن يوحنا الدمشقى فى كتاب تاريخ الكنيسة لفليب شاف قال عنه انه وصف القران بانه هرطقة اسماعيلية وليس ديانة
**[FONT=&quot]Owing to this partial recognition of Christianity Mohammed was originally regarded not as the founder of a new religion, but as one of the chief heretics


وقال فليب شاف بمنتهى الوضوع انه لا مجال للشك بان اصول هذة القصة القرانية هى اصول غنوصية 


*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]This  view of the crucifixion is no doubt derived from apocryphal sources.  The Gnostic sect of Basilides supposed Simon of Cyrene, the Evangel. Barrabae, Judas, to have been that other person who was crucified instead of Jesus


حتى مانى اللى ادعى بانه الروح القدس قال ان الذى سمر على الصليب هو امير الظلام

*[/FONT]*Mani (**Epist. Fund**.) says that the prince of darkness was nailed to the cross, and wore the crown of thorns*.​ 


*

*

. 
* ويمكن قراءة هذا الموضوع عن المانوية 


وناتى لقمة التدليس 
حينما يقول بان الفرق المسيحية اختلفت فى صلب المسيح ويعلل ذلك بقصة اتهام اليهود لتملايذ يسوع بسرقة الجسد ليلا


وهذا هو مصير كل محشش بيحاول يعمل نفسه باحث 

وما علاقة صلب يسوع باتهام اليهود بسرقة الجسد 

اذا كان اليهود انفسهم معترفين بانهم اسلموا يسوع للموت ورغبتهم فى اخفاء خبر القيامة هو حجة ان التلاميذ سرقوا الجسد
اللغط هو حول هل يسوع قام ام لا
وليس على يسوع مات ام لا
لان الموت مثبت والذى اراد اليهود نفيه هو قيامته

فلما التدليس والكذب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


ثانيا بعد ان عجز عجزا تاما ان ينفى عن محمده تهمة السرقة وتبنى الافكار الابيونية الهرطوقية كما قلت ان 80 فى المية من الكتاب نقد للمسيحية اخذ يسرد تناقضات من وجهه نظر بين روايات الصلب وبهذا يكون المسيح لم يصلب

فدعنى اقلبك بالطفل المراهق لا اكثر ولا اقل لعدة اسباب 
1-لن ارد على كل هذة التناقضات اللى انت تتخيلها لان فعلا تم الرد عليها لانها نتيجة قراءة سطحية تماما
لكن مع فرض ان روايات الاناجيل بينها تناقضات فهذا لا علاقة له بالحدث ولكن بالنقد الادبى للانجيل لان الحادثة موثقة تاريخيا وانت تحاول ان تنفى التاريخ بنقد ادبى لكتاب ذكر التاريخ 

هقول مثال على كدا
هناك شباب ماتوا فى ثورة 25 يناير ولا احد ينكر ذلك الا جاحد هذا هو التاريخ
لكن هناك من كتبوا عن هذا التاريخ ويمكن ان يوجد اختلافات بين القصص المكتوبة فى اكثر من مصدر 
هذة التناقضات او الاختلافات سميها بما تشاء تشكك فى المصداقية الادبية لهذا الكتاب وليس فى صحة الخبر المكتوب عنه

فهناك بالفعل شباب مات فى 25 يناير سواء هناك تناقضات او لا فى الكتب التى تكلمت عنه


ثانية تاريخ موت المسيح ليس انفراد انجيلى كتابى يقف مناقضا لكل من ارخوا لحياة ذلك الشخص ولا اكون مبالغ حينما اقول ان كل الوثائق القديمة التى ذكرت يسوع ذكرت موته على ايد الرومان 

فهذة المحاولات الفاشلة تصلح لخرفان امتك الذين بلا عقل ويهللون لا اى شئ بلا فكر ولا تمحيص
اما نحن ارباب الحضارة والادب لا يصلح معنا زبالات نقدية تحاول بها ان تجد حلا لذلك الهرطوقى اللى انت قدسته وبتحاول تبرر سرقاته الادبية من اساطير شعبية كانت منتشرة فى بيئته الوثنية 

وبما ان الكتاب فى المقام الاول نقد للمسيحية وحاول بيه ينقذ سمعة الاسلام المهلهلة فانا كل فترة هنزل موضوع هو تطرق ليه وهبين لكم مدى التفاهه العلمية لكتاب هذة الامة 
*


----------



## e-Sword (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*جبارررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر يا دكتور يوحنا اقل كملة جباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار شرحك حلو جدا و سهل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا شكرا لحضرتك جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 يوليو 2018)

من 2012 ل 2018 ولسه جاى تفكر ترد على وياريتك رديت دا انت فضحت نفسك ودكتورك الاهبل اللى اسمه سامى

طيب تابع معايا يا كتموتو وانا هعرفك معنى " الفضيحة " 

6 سنين علشان تكتبوا الكلمتين دول صحيح عالم مهزءة


----------



## apostle.paul (29 يوليو 2018)

*طبعا مبدئيا الموضوع منتهى تماما ومفيش حد من امة محمد يقدر يرد على بحرف واحد 

موضوع افضلية قراءة " هذا الذى قلت عنه " اقرت ضمن متن احدث الاصدارات النقدية للعهد الجديد وعلى راسهم النسخة رقم 28 من نستل-الاند 

ثانيا مفيش حرف واحد كتبت فى الموضوع دا فيه شبهه خطا بعكس تدليس دكتورهم الاهبل صاحب الدكتوراة المزيفة اللى ادعى جهلا باحتواء بردية ظ¦ظ¦ و ظ§ظ¥ على قراءة " هذا الذى قال  " وهو منافى للحقيقة تماما 


* الادعاء بالتدليس على المخطوطات :-

سبق واثبت ان المدلس هو دكتورهم المهزء اللى ادعو بوجود قراءات غير موجودة فى البرديات " وبالمناسبة هو واضح انه لحق فضيحته وصححها " 

لكن يجى عيل ويتهمنى بالتدليي وبعدين يثبت اللى انا قولته فهو التخلف بعينه 


انا قولت ايه عن شهادة السينائية والفاتيكانية ؟؟

تعالى اقتبس من كلامى

والغريبة انه وضع السينائية كشاهد للقراءة الشاذة فى حين ان الحقيقة ان السينائية شاهد للقرائتين وساضع الصورة لاثبت ذلك
فناسخ المخطوطة الاصلى كتب القراءة الاصلية ثم مسحها " وهشير بالسهم على اثار المسح " وبعدها اتى مصحح وكتب القراءة الصحيحة مرة اخرى

وحتى لو نظرت للفاتكيانية ستجد التصحيح فيها واضح للقراءة الاولى
ستجد المصحح وضع حرف النى فوق الاميكرون وصحح الاوميجا لاميكرون


فالفاتيكانية حتى موضوعة فى شواهد القراءة الاصلية الاولى بيد المصحح
راجع تعليقات فيلند فيلكر
P66, P75, 01C2, A, BC2, D*, L, X, D, Q, Y, 0141, f1, f13,
33, 579, Maj, WHmg


ملخص كلامى 
ï¼‘-	السينائية مش بس شاهد للقراءة الشاذة " هذا هو القائل " دا بتشهد للقرائتين بين الكاتب الاصلى والمصحح ونفس الوضع فى الفاتيكانية 


السينائيه اول واقدم عمل مخطوطى كامل يضم العهد الجديد
_السينائيه كتبت فى القرن ال4 وثم قام بعض المصححين المجهولين بعمليات تصحيح كثيره جدا امتدت من القرن ال4 الى القرن ال7
_النص موضع البحث(((كتب الناسخ الاصلى قراءه "هذا هو القائل" ثم اتى مصحح فى القرن ال7 وقام ب اضافه حرفين "الاوميكرون والنى بجانب السطر )
_المحترم جاى يقول السينائيه بتشهد للقرائتين  ودا تدليس كبير فعلا مستعملا جهل النصارى بالمخطوطات
فالسينائيه مذكوره فى كل النسخ النقديه الubs5_cntts_nt_وكل النقاد مثل صموئيل تريللجر _اومانسون_بروس متزجر_كل عائله الاند _كل المصادر تقول هكذا

1_قراءه "هذا هو القائل " تدعمها السينائيه الناسخ الاصلى
_قراءه "هذا اللذى قلت عنه " تدعمها السينائيه cb2 يعنى ( 01C2, يعنى قراءه ما بعد التصحيح وذكرت العلماء ان المصحح فى القرن ال7 قام باضافه حرفين "اوميكرون ونى"

هنا بقى ايهم نعتمد هل قراءه الناسخ الاصلى ام المصحح ؟







انت متخلف يا ابنى امال تدليس ايه مانا قولت ان السينائية بتشهد للقرائتين القراءة الشاذة بيد الناسخ الاصلى والقراءة التقليدية بيد مصحح

انت ايه المعلومة الرهيبة اللى ضفتها ؟؟؟


بيقول ان شهادة السينائية للقرائتين تدليس كبير 

وذكر اسماء اقطع دراعى لو بيعرف ينطقهم اصلا وانا هديك مثال صغير بس علشان ابين للناس انت عيل " صبى عالمة " بتجمع اى ملمتين يمين وشمال

تعالى اعلمك ابجديات النقد النصى يا تلميذى الفاشل ، انت كمبتدا ملكش دعوة بالكتب زى حالاتنا عايز تعرف الشراهد النصية لكل نص ممكن تتدخل على اللينك دا  
https://www.stepbible.org/version.jsp?version=VarApp
هتختار السفر والاصحاح والعدد وهيطلع ليك الشواهد التصية كلها " هتعرف تقرا رموز المخطوطات ولا اعلمك ؟ "

هتلاقى مكتوب ايه عن شواهد القراءة الاصلية ؟؟


خ»خ­خ³د‰خ½, خںل½—د„خ؟د‚ ل¼¦خ½ ل½ƒخ½ خµل¼¶د€خ؟خ½, ل½‰ ل½€د€خ¯دƒد‰ خ¼خ؟د… ل¼گدپد‡دŒخ¼خµخ½خ؟د‚] (p66* خ” 1646* ل½پ د€خ¯دƒد‰) p66(c) 75 *×گ2 A B (C ل½ƒخ½ ل¼”خ»خµخ³خ؟خ½) (D* itb omit خ»خ­خ³د‰خ½) K L خک خ  خ¨ 063 f1 f13 (28 خµل¼¶د€خµخ½) 33 565 700 892 1009 1010 1071 1079 1195 1216 1230 1241 1242 1253 1344 1365 1546 1646 2148 Byz Lect ita itaur ite itff2 itq (itc add ل½…د‚) vgcl syrc syrp syrh syrpal copsa copbo arm geo Origen Nonnus د‚ NR CEI ND Riv Dio (TILC) Nv

تحديدا شايف دول 

*×گ2 A B

حاطط من شواهد قراءة ايه ؟؟ 
ل½ƒخ½ خµل¼¶د€خ؟خ½

هبالمناسبة تعليقات الموقع مقتبسة من تعليقات بروس تيرى 


نرجع لكلامى 

الحقيقة ان السينائية شاهد للقرائتين

انا وبروس تيرى ظ، 
الواد المسلم ظ  

ندخل على الجزء الكوميدى 

يقول النصرانى المسلم الاتى


ثانيا

الـــــرد على النصرانى بخصوص ترجيح قراءه النص المستلم التقليديه((هذا اللذى قلت عنه)) عكس قراءه النسخه النقديه Westcott and Hort اللذى اختار القراءه النقديه ((هذا هو القائل))

1_شواهد المخطوطات للقراءه "هذا هو القائل"

أ_المخطوطه السينائيه (قرن رابع)

ب_المخطوطه الفاتيكانيه (قرن رابع)

ج_المخطوطه الافرايميه (قرن خامس)

د_المخطوطه 028 (القرن ال11)

ه_اوريجانوس (العلامه)

د_قراءه النسخه النقديه "ويستكوت وهورت "

ن_اقوال العلماء

_( ميتشل مارلوا )

المرشد للقراءات المختلفه للعهد الجديد اليوانانى

من اشهر المحققين
يتكلم عن يوحنا 1 عدد 15

1:15. Read "(This was he that said [it])" instead of "This was he of whom I spake". WHt

**هذا هو القائل * * بدلا من **هذا اللذى قلت عنه **

2__بروس متزجـــــــــــــــــــــــــــر 

كتابه

A Textual Commentary on the Greek New Testament
صفحه 195

the awakwardness of the reading خںل½—د„خ؟د‚ ل¼¦خ½ ل½ƒخ½ خµل¼¶د€خ؟خ½ ل½‰ ل½€د€خ¯دƒد‰ )( p66_p75_A_D*_K_Lخک_د€_F_ د†_)_as will as the absence of a previous mention of john testimony prompted to make adjustments in the text thus د‡*

عدم الارتياح فى قراءه

((هذا هو اللذى قلت عنه))

كما ورد فى برديه 66 و75_ وبعض المخطوطات المتاخره من القرن السادس الى التاسع

"غرابه القراءه "وغياب اى شهاده ليوحنا دفعت الناسخ لاجراء محاولات تعديل على النص للسينائيه


والكلمتين اللى فوق دوا ياخدوا اوسكار اعبط كلمات فى تاريخ النقد النصى كله

بيقولك النصرانى بيرجح القراءة المستلمة على القراءة النقدية 

وهو فى الواقع ان مفيش فرق بين القراءة المستلمة والقراءة النقدية اصلا " غير نسخة ويستكوت " اللى اعتمدت اساسا على نص السينائية والفاتيكانية لكن اشهر واهم تسخة نقدية حديثة زى نستل الاند الاصدار 28 اقرت القراءة التقليدية 

ثانيا بيقول شواهد المخطوطات لقراءة هذا هو القائل " تسخة ويستكوت "

ما هذا العفن والزبالة العلمية ان توضع تسخة نقدية ضمن الشواهد المخطوطية لقراءة من القراءات ؟؟؟

من اين خرج هذة الحثالات 

بيتكلم اشهر المحققين اتكلموا عن النص ؟؟ 

والله ؟؟ وحياة ابوك ؟؟

اتكلموا على النص 

وقالوا ايه بقة يا عين ماما 

افتح معايا اللينك دا 


http://www.bible-researcher.com/john1-8.html

هيقولك اشهر المحقيين ميتشل مارولوروا " 

هو دا اشهر المحققين

سيبك هو قال ايه 

1:15. Read "(This was he that said [it])" instead of "This was he of whom I spake". WHt

سبحان الله الراجل دكر القرائتين ومقدمش اى افضلية مع انك انت بنفسك عايز ترد على افضلية القراءة التقليدية اللى من وجهه نظرك انا اتبنتها فمن دليلك ان فى محقق اسمها بالولالا ذكر القرائتين 

تعرف معنى ايه WHT  اللى مكتوبة فى الاخر ولا اعرفك ؟؟

المصيبة انه قال عايز يرد على ترجيحى للقراءة التقليدية فذكر مين بقة ؟ بروس متزجر 

مع ان بروس متزجر بذات نفسه فى نفس الكتاب ادى للقراءة التقليدية الدرجةA يعنى متاكد انها القراءة الاصلية 

يبقى ازاى هترد على فى حاجة انت اكدتها 

يتبع بفكاهيات اكتر على كمية العجن اللى بيقوله بخصوص نص " انت النبى ؟ " دا فيها مسخرة بقة 

المهم وصلنا للجزء الاول انك جاهل لا اكثر ولا اقل انت واللى بتحاول تلم فضيحة المدعو " سامى
*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 يوليو 2018)

الغريبة انه نقل من موقع وسماه اشهر المحققين " اى بزرميط " 

وهو فى الاساس مجرد تجميع للقراءات من ستيفنز وبيزا وليشمان وتشندروف وغيرهم ومقارنتها بنص كينج جيمس

An English Guide to the Various Readings of the Greek New Testament

Compiled by Michael D. Marlowe, M.A.

A complete collation of Greek readings adopted by Stephens, Beza, Elzevir, Griesbach, Lachmann, Tischendorf, Tregelles, Alford, Wordsworth, Westcott & Hort, Nestle-Aland, and Hodges & Farstad, compared with the text underlying the King James Version


خليه اشهر المحققين وياريته قال حاجة دا ذكر القرائتين وسكت


----------



## stevv (30 يوليو 2018)

*


apostle.paul قال:



طبعا مبدئيا الموضوع منتهى تماما ومفيش حد من امة محمد يقدر يرد على بحرف واحد 

موضوع افضلية قراءة " هذا الذى قلت عنه " اقرت ضمن متن احدث الاصدارات النقدية للعهد الجديد وعلى راسهم النسخة رقم 28 من نستل-الاند 

ثانيا مفيش حرف واحد كتبت فى الموضوع دا فيه شبهه خطا بعكس تدليس دكتورهم الاهبل صاحب الدكتوراة المزيفة اللى ادعى جهلا باحتواء بردية ظ¦ظ¦ و ظ§ظ¥ على قراءة " هذا الذى قال  " وهو منافى للحقيقة تماما 


* الادعاء بالتدليس على المخطوطات :-

سبق واثبت ان المدلس هو دكتورهم المهزء اللى ادعو بوجود قراءات غير موجودة فى البرديات " وبالمناسبة هو واضح انه لحق فضيحته وصححها " 

لكن يجى عيل ويتهمنى بالتدليي وبعدين يثبت اللى انا قولته فهو التخلف بعينه 


انا قولت ايه عن شهادة السينائية والفاتيكانية ؟؟

تعالى اقتبس من كلامى

والغريبة انه وضع السينائية كشاهد للقراءة الشاذة فى حين ان الحقيقة ان السينائية شاهد للقرائتين وساضع الصورة لاثبت ذلك
فناسخ المخطوطة الاصلى كتب القراءة الاصلية ثم مسحها " وهشير بالسهم على اثار المسح " وبعدها اتى مصحح وكتب القراءة الصحيحة مرة اخرى

وحتى لو نظرت للفاتكيانية ستجد التصحيح فيها واضح للقراءة الاولى
ستجد المصحح وضع حرف النى فوق الاميكرون وصحح الاوميجا لاميكرون


فالفاتيكانية حتى موضوعة فى شواهد القراءة الاصلية الاولى بيد المصحح
راجع تعليقات فيلند فيلكر
P66, P75, 01C2, A, BC2, D*, L, X, D, Q, Y, 0141, f1, f13,
33, 579, Maj, WHmg


ملخص كلامى 
ï¼‘-	السينائية مش بس شاهد للقراءة الشاذة " هذا هو القائل " دا بتشهد للقرائتين بين الكاتب الاصلى والمصحح ونفس الوضع فى الفاتيكانية 


السينائيه اول واقدم عمل مخطوطى كامل يضم العهد الجديد
_السينائيه كتبت فى القرن ال4 وثم قام بعض المصححين المجهولين بعمليات تصحيح كثيره جدا امتدت من القرن ال4 الى القرن ال7
_النص موضع البحث(((كتب الناسخ الاصلى قراءه "هذا هو القائل" ثم اتى مصحح فى القرن ال7 وقام ب اضافه حرفين "الاوميكرون والنى بجانب السطر )
_المحترم جاى يقول السينائيه بتشهد للقرائتين  ودا تدليس كبير فعلا مستعملا جهل النصارى بالمخطوطات
فالسينائيه مذكوره فى كل النسخ النقديه الubs5_cntts_nt_وكل النقاد مثل صموئيل تريللجر _اومانسون_بروس متزجر_كل عائله الاند _كل المصادر تقول هكذا

1_قراءه "هذا هو القائل " تدعمها السينائيه الناسخ الاصلى
_قراءه "هذا اللذى قلت عنه " تدعمها السينائيه cb2 يعنى ( 01C2, يعنى قراءه ما بعد التصحيح وذكرت العلماء ان المصحح فى القرن ال7 قام باضافه حرفين "اوميكرون ونى"

هنا بقى ايهم نعتمد هل قراءه الناسخ الاصلى ام المصحح ؟







انت متخلف يا ابنى امال تدليس ايه مانا قولت ان السينائية بتشهد للقرائتين القراءة الشاذة بيد الناسخ الاصلى والقراءة التقليدية بيد مصحح

انت ايه المعلومة الرهيبة اللى ضفتها ؟؟؟


بيقول ان شهادة السينائية للقرائتين تدليس كبير 

وذكر اسماء اقطع دراعى لو بيعرف ينطقهم اصلا وانا هديك مثال صغير بس علشان ابين للناس انت عيل " صبى عالمة " بتجمع اى ملمتين يمين وشمال

تعالى اعلمك ابجديات النقد النصى يا تلميذى الفاشل ، انت كمبتدا ملكش دعوة بالكتب زى حالاتنا عايز تعرف الشراهد النصية لكل نص ممكن تتدخل على اللينك دا  
https://www.stepbible.org/version.jsp?version=VarApp
هتختار السفر والاصحاح والعدد وهيطلع ليك الشواهد التصية كلها " هتعرف تقرا رموز المخطوطات ولا اعلمك ؟ "

هتلاقى مكتوب ايه عن شواهد القراءة الاصلية ؟؟


خ»خ­خ³د‰خ½, خںل½—د„خ؟د‚ ل¼¦خ½ ل½ƒخ½ خµل¼¶د€خ؟خ½, ل½‰ ل½€د€خ¯دƒد‰ خ¼خ؟د… ل¼گدپد‡دŒخ¼خµخ½خ؟د‚] (p66* خ” 1646* ل½پ د€خ¯دƒد‰) p66(c) 75 *×گ2 A B (C ل½ƒخ½ ل¼”خ»خµخ³خ؟خ½) (D* itb omit خ»خ­خ³د‰خ½) K L خک خ  خ¨ 063 f1 f13 (28 خµل¼¶د€خµخ½) 33 565 700 892 1009 1010 1071 1079 1195 1216 1230 1241 1242 1253 1344 1365 1546 1646 2148 Byz Lect ita itaur ite itff2 itq (itc add ل½…د‚) vgcl syrc syrp syrh syrpal copsa copbo arm geo Origen Nonnus د‚ NR CEI ND Riv Dio (TILC) Nv

تحديدا شايف دول 

*×گ2 A B

حاطط من شواهد قراءة ايه ؟؟ 
ل½ƒخ½ خµل¼¶د€خ؟خ½

هبالمناسبة تعليقات الموقع مقتبسة من تعليقات بروس تيرى 


نرجع لكلامى 

الحقيقة ان السينائية شاهد للقرائتين

انا وبروس تيرى ظ، 
الواد المسلم ظ  

ندخل على الجزء الكوميدى 

يقول النصرانى المسلم الاتى


ثانيا

الـــــرد على النصرانى بخصوص ترجيح قراءه النص المستلم التقليديه((هذا اللذى قلت عنه)) عكس قراءه النسخه النقديه Westcott and Hort اللذى اختار القراءه النقديه ((هذا هو القائل))

1_شواهد المخطوطات للقراءه "هذا هو القائل"

أ_المخطوطه السينائيه (قرن رابع)

ب_المخطوطه الفاتيكانيه (قرن رابع)

ج_المخطوطه الافرايميه (قرن خامس)

د_المخطوطه 028 (القرن ال11)

ه_اوريجانوس (العلامه)

د_قراءه النسخه النقديه "ويستكوت وهورت "

ن_اقوال العلماء

_( ميتشل مارلوا )

المرشد للقراءات المختلفه للعهد الجديد اليوانانى

من اشهر المحققين
يتكلم عن يوحنا 1 عدد 15

1:15. Read "(This was he that said [it])" instead of "This was he of whom I spake". WHt

**هذا هو القائل * * بدلا من **هذا اللذى قلت عنه **

2__بروس متزجـــــــــــــــــــــــــــر 

كتابه

A Textual Commentary on the Greek New Testament
صفحه 195

the awakwardness of the reading خںل½—د„خ؟د‚ ل¼¦خ½ ل½ƒخ½ خµل¼¶د€خ؟خ½ ل½‰ ل½€د€خ¯دƒد‰ )( p66_p75_A_D*_K_Lخک_د€_F_ د†_)_as will as the absence of a previous mention of john testimony prompted to make adjustments in the text thus د‡*

عدم الارتياح فى قراءه

((هذا هو اللذى قلت عنه))

كما ورد فى برديه 66 و75_ وبعض المخطوطات المتاخره من القرن السادس الى التاسع

"غرابه القراءه "وغياب اى شهاده ليوحنا دفعت الناسخ لاجراء محاولات تعديل على النص للسينائيه


والكلمتين اللى فوق دوا ياخدوا اوسكار اعبط كلمات فى تاريخ النقد النصى كله

بيقولك النصرانى بيرجح القراءة المستلمة على القراءة النقدية 

وهو فى الواقع ان مفيش فرق بين القراءة المستلمة والقراءة النقدية اصلا " غير نسخة ويستكوت " اللى اعتمدت اساسا على نص السينائية والفاتيكانية لكن اشهر واهم تسخة نقدية حديثة زى نستل الاند الاصدار 28 اقرت القراءة التقليدية 

ثانيا بيقول شواهد المخطوطات لقراءة هذا هو القائل " تسخة ويستكوت "

ما هذا العفن والزبالة العلمية ان توضع تسخة نقدية ضمن الشواهد المخطوطية لقراءة من القراءات ؟؟؟

من اين خرج هذة الحثالات 

بيتكلم اشهر المحققين اتكلموا عن النص ؟؟ 

والله ؟؟ وحياة ابوك ؟؟

اتكلموا على النص 

وقالوا ايه بقة يا عين ماما 

افتح معايا اللينك دا 


http://www.bible-researcher.com/john1-8.html

هيقولك اشهر المحقيين ميتشل مارولوروا " 

هو دا اشهر المحققين

سيبك هو قال ايه 

1:15. Read "(This was he that said [it])" instead of "This was he of whom I spake". WHt

سبحان الله الراجل دكر القرائتين ومقدمش اى افضلية مع انك انت بنفسك عايز ترد على افضلية القراءة التقليدية اللى من وجهه نظرك انا اتبنتها فمن دليلك ان فى محقق اسمها بالولالا ذكر القرائتين 

تعرف معنى ايه WHT  اللى مكتوبة فى الاخر ولا اعرفك ؟؟

المصيبة انه قال عايز يرد على ترجيحى للقراءة التقليدية فذكر مين بقة ؟ بروس متزجر 

مع ان بروس متزجر بذات نفسه فى نفس الكتاب ادى للقراءة التقليدية الدرجةA يعنى متاكد انها القراءة الاصلية 

يبقى ازاى هترد على فى حاجة انت اكدتها 

يتبع بفكاهيات اكتر على كمية العجن اللى بيقوله بخصوص نص " انت النبى ؟ " دا فيها مسخرة بقة 

المهم وصلنا للجزء الاول انك جاهل لا اكثر ولا اقل انت واللى بتحاول تلم فضيحة المدعو " سامى


أنقر للتوسيع...


اوريجانوس و WH  بقوا من شواهد المخطوطات ! يا حزنى 

لو تسمحلى اكتب تعليق بسيط على كلامه

النص النقدى
Na27
ιωαννης μαρτυρει περι αυτου και κεκραγεν λεγων ουτος ην ον ειπον  ο οπισω μου ερχομενος εμπροσθεν μου γεγονεν οτι πρωτος μου ην 


 Na28
 Ἰωάννης μαρτυρεῖ περὶ αὐτοῦ καὶ κέκραγεν λέγων· οὗτος ἦν ὃν εἶπον· ὁ ὀπίσω μου ἐρχόμενος ἔμπροσθέν μου γέγονεν, ὅτι πρῶτός μου ἦν.

UBS4
ιωαννης μαρτυρει περι αυτου και κεκραγεν λεγων ουτος ην ον ειπον  ο οπισω μου ερχομενος εμπροσθεν μου γεγονεν οτι πρωτος μου ην 

UBS5
Ἰωάννης μαρτυρεῖ περὶ αὐτοῦ καὶ κέκραγεν λέγων, Οὗτος ἦν ὃν εἶπον, Ὁ ὀπίσω μου ἐρχόμενος ἔμπροσθέν μου γέγονεν, ὅτι πρῶτός μου ἦν.

Tischendorf 8
Ἰωάννης μαρτυρεῖ περὶ αὐτοῦ καὶ κέκραγεν λέγων· οὗτος ἦν ὃν εἶπον· ὁ ὀπίσω μου ἐρχόμενος ἔμπροσθέν μου γέγονεν, ὅτι πρῶτός μου ἦν.

TNT
Ἰωάνης μαρτυρεῖ περὶ αὐτοῦ, καὶ κέκραγεν λέγων, Οὗτος ἦν ὃν εἶπον, Ὁ ὀπίσω μου ἐρχόμενος, ἔμπροσθέν μου γέγονεν· ὅτι πρῶτός μου ἦν. 

SBLG 2010
ωάννης μαρτυρεῖ περὶ αὐτοῦ καὶ κέκραγεν λέγων · Οὗτος ἦν ὃν εἶπον ⸃· Ὁ ὀπίσω μου ἐρχόμενος ἔμπροσθέν μου γέγονεν, ὅτι πρῶτός μου ἦν ·) 
حتى أحدث النسخ Tyndale House Greek New Testament 2017
Ἰωάννης μαρτυρεῖ περὶ αὐτοῦ καὶ κέκραγεν λέγων· οὗτος ἦν ὃν εἶπον· ὁ ὀπίσω μου ἐρχόμενος ἔμπροσθέν μου γέγονεν, ὅτι πρῶτός μου ἦν.

ويقولك ف الاخر "هذا هو القائل" قراءة نقديه هه
دول طبعا غير النص البيزنطى والمستلم إلى متفقين برضه فى  القراءة ὃν εἶπον اون ايبون (هذا الذى قلت عنه)

شواهد ὃν εἶπον اون ايبون (هذا الذى قلت عنه)

 (p66* Δ 1646* ὁ πίσω) p66(c) 75 *א2 A B (C ὃν ἔλεγον) (D* itb omit λέγων) K L Θ Π Ψ 063 f1 f13 (28 εἶπεν) (D2 omit λέγων) (Wsupp add ὅς) X itf vgww eth 33 565 700 892 1009 1010 1071 1079 1195 1216 1230 1241 1242 1253 1344 1365 1546 1646 2148 Byz Lect ita itaur ite itff2 itq (itc add ὅς) vgcl syrc syrp syrh syrpal copsa copbo arm geo Origen Nonnus ς NR CEI ND Riv Dio (TILC) Nv

بامانه انا محرجلكم 
هشاشه وافلاس 

طب خدو هديه اخيرة  
الايه كامله
يُوحَنَّا شَهِدَ لَهُ وَنَادَى قِائِلاً: «هذَا هُوَ الَّذِي قُلْتُ عَنْهُ: إِنَّ الَّذِي يَأْتِي بَعْدِي صَارَ قُدَّامِي، لأَنَّهُ كَانَ قَبْلِي».
هوب هوب هوب امسك فى كان قبلى دى
كلمه كان هى ايمى εἰμί وهى فى وضع imperfect indicative active 3rd person singular اى فى زمن الغير تام وهو مشابه للماضى المستمر فى الانجليزيه فتكتب ἦν. وتعنى وجود مستمر فى الماضى اى كينونه

فى كتاب Vincent's Word Studies in the New Testament 
Literally, first in regard of me (Rev., in margin). The reference to dignity would require ἐστίν , is (see Matthew 3:11, “is mightier”). A similar expression occurs in John 15:18: the world hated me before (it hated) you ( πρῶτον ὑμῶν ). The reference is to the pre-existence of Christ. When speaking of Christ's historic manifestation, is become before me, the Baptist says γέγονεν . When speaking of Christ's eternal being, He was before me, he uses ἦν . The meaning is, then, that Christ, in His human manifestation, appeared after John, but, as the Eternal Word, preceded him, because He existed before him. Compare John 8:58.
لقد استخدم ἦν والمعنى هو ان المسيح فى ظهورة الانسانى ظهر بعد يوحنا لكن كالكلمه الازليه سبقه ، لأنه كان موجودًا قبله 
ويقول عالم اليونانيه A.T Robertson 
(οτι πρωτος μου ην — hoti prōtos mou ēn). Paradox, but clear. He had always been (ην ιμπερφεχτ — ēn imperfect) before John in his Pre-incarnate state, but “after” John in time of the Incarnation, but always ahead of John in rank immediately on his Incarnation. Πρωτος μου — Prōtos mou (superlative with ablative) occurs here when only two are compared as is common in the vernacular Koiné. So the Beloved Disciple came first (πρωτος — prōtos) to the tomb, ahead of Peter (John 20:4). So also πρωτον υμων — prōton humōn in John 15:18 means “before you” as if it were προτερον υμων — proteron humōn John 1:30 repeats these words almost exactly.
كان دائما (ην ιμπερφεχτ -  غير تام ) قبل جون في حالة ما قبل المتجسد 

ترجمه net bible
John testified about him and shouted out, "This one was the one about whom I said, 'He who comes after me is greater than I am, because he existed before me.'"
لانه موجود قبلى

يعنى لو حصلت معجزة كونيه وصحت قراءة هذا الذى قال (إلى مش موجوده غير فى 4 مخطوطات 2 من القرن الرابع  وصححوا ومخطوطه قرن خامس واخرى من ال10 ! ونسخه نقديه وحيدة تعود لعام 1881 لوستكوت وهورت(اعتمدت على نظريه النص المحايد اى على السينائيه و الفاتيكانيه فقط ! مع القليل من المخطوطات الاخرى ويقول فيليب كومفورت ان نص ويستكوت وهورت يحتاج إلى المراجعه فى ضوء البرديات المبكرة ) مقابل عدد ضخم وقيم من الشواهد الخارجيه لصالح القراءة التقليديه مثل برديه 66 و 75 والسكندريه والمصحح الاول فى الفاتيكانيه والثانى فى السينائيه. وجميع النسخ النقديه الحديثه والقديمه ايضا مثل طبعه كارل لخمان وتشيندروف و الفورد و صمؤيل تريجيلس (إلى هو كتبه ترللجر  ) وريتشارد ويموث (الذى اعتمد على طبعه ويستكوت وقارنها بطبعات اخرى مثل تشندروف وفضل قراءة الذى قولت  "This is He of whom I said")وغيرهم فهو عامل زى الطفل إلى ماسك ف حاجه واحدة وملوش دعوة بالباقى ، لكن ان صحت بمعجزة القراءة العجيبه فسيكون الذى تحدث عنه المسيح هو اله 
إِنَّ الَّذِي يَأْتِي بَعْدِي صَارَ قُدَّامِي، لأَنَّهُ كَانَ قَبْلِي

بالنسبه للسينائيه
نصها حسب الناسخ الاصلى اصلا ليس قراءة "هذا هو القائل" التى هى 
λέγων, Οὗτος ἦν ὁ εἰπών, Ὁ ὀπίσω μου ἐρχόμενος
لكن السبنائيه لاتحتوى على المقطع ὁ εἰπών من الاساس وتضيف ὅς
Οὗτος ἦν ὁ ὀπίσω μου ἐρχόμενος ὅς

و التى تعنى " هذا كان هو الذى أتى بعدى والذى هو أعلى منى لانه كان قبلى"
ف قراءه الناسخ الاصلى مفيهاش حد قال حاجه أساسا 
المصحح الاول للسينائيه اضاف ὁ εἰπών وحذف ὅς فيبقى ترجمتها "هذا الذى قال"
والمصحح الثانى عدلها ل ὃν εἶπον "الذى قولت"

بالنسبه لميتزجر
فميتزجر بيدى القراءة التقليديه RANK: A 
بروس تيرى RANK: A 
ومن المضحك الكلام إلى عرضه لبروس متزجر لانه مش فاهم تقريبا هو بيقول ايه واقتطع كلامه او يمكن بيضحك على الى معاة 
متزجر بيقول
The  awkwardness  of  the  reading  ... as  well  as  the  absence  of  a  previous  mention  of  John's  testimony,  prompted more  than  one  copyist  to  make  adjustments  in  the  text Thus،
*א
 rewrote the passage omitting the relative tense and adding ος after ἐρχόμενος
غرابه القراءة وغياب ذكر شهاده يوحنا دفعت العديد من النساخ لعمل تعديلات فى النص ، هم ، السينائيه (الناسخ الاصلى) حذف التوتر النسبى واضاف ος بعد ἐρχόμενος 
وطبعا يتضح انه ليس مثلما قال "غرابه القراءه وغياب اى شهاده ليوحنا دفعت الناسخ لاجراء محاولات تعديل على النص للسينائيه" هو جه يدلس معرفش ، اصل ايه معنى كلامك ان الغرابه والغياب جعلوا الناسخ يقوم بتغيرات ماهو حسب فكرك ان الناسخ الاصلى كتب القراءه إلى انت بتفضلها فكده القراءة الغريبه هى بتاعتك انت  لكن طبعا ميتزجر مابيقولش كده ميتزجر بيقول ان القراءة التقليديه غريبه حيث ان مفيش ذكر ان يوحنا قال كده فحذف الناسخ الاصلى الجمله إلى هى قال دى خالص 

وطبعا منقلش باقى كلام ميتزجر إلى بيقول.
...  Several  other witnesses  (01C1,  B*,  C*,  Or)  [were]  less  successful  in  their  adjustment  of  the text." 
العديد من الشواهد الاخرى (قراءة الذى قال) كانوا اقل نجاحا فى تعديلاتهم على النص !
واتمنى ان تستمر فى النشر فنحن نشتاق لموضوعاتك المميزة
وبالنسبه إلى كاتب الكلام ده انا بشبه عليه*


----------



## apostle.paul (31 يوليو 2018)

بالنسبة لوصف الشخص بفعل الكينونة " لانه مان قبلى " وتدليس المدعو سامى على النص " اصل المقصود هو كان يعرف بخبره " ورديتزعلى تدليسه بوضوح ان الشخص هذا " المسيح " كان له وجود حقيقى وكينونة حقيقة وليس مجرد شخص افتراضى غير موجود 

الغريب انه رد برد لا يخرج سوى من جهال 

بيقول الشيطان اتوصف بفعل الكينونة نفسه ويسوع عمره ما وصف نفسه بفعل الكينونة ، فهل الشيطان كائن من الازل ؟؟

الجهالات اللى تفوه بيها هذا الشئ لا تتدل سوى على جهل ووضاعة الكائنات المسمية نفسهم باحثين 

اولا فعل الكينونة فى حد ذاته ليس معناه الازلية فكلنا كائنين " موجودين بالفعل " ويوصف بها اى شخص موجود 

هل قال احد بان الشيطان او ابليس " كائن افتراضى " ملوش وجود ؟

كونه يوصف بانه كائن لا تعنى ازليته بل تعنى وجوده الحقيقى 

يوحنا وصف الشخص المبشر عنه " كان قبلى " كائنا فى الماضى 

فيسوع حسب نص بشارة يوحنا وجوده ليس وقت ميلاده ولكن وجوده سابق لميلاده بكينونة حقيقية 

فهل محمد يسبق يوحنا فى الماضى بكينونة حقيقية لكى يقال عنه " كان قبلى " ؟


اشكرك يا ستيف على اضافتك اللى بتبين انك انسان دارس وفاهم كويس جدا

استمر 

فكرة ان يسوع لم يوصف اطلاقا بانه كائن فهو من فرط الجهل استحو انى انزل بمستوايا علشان ارد على بنى ادم معاق شبهك ميعرفش الابجديات ونصيحة روح اسال حد مسلم فاهم هل يسوع وصف بانه الكائن فى الانجيل الرابع ولالا 

يتبع بجنلة فضايح عن ما تفوه به بخصوص السؤال عن النبى


----------



## احسان احسان (1 أغسطس 2018)

قرايت منشور المسلم ... تحس انه عايش الدور اوووى ..


----------

